# water in the trunk, leaking from spoiler help?



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

can i put a clear silicon around the spoiler to prevent water from going through my spoiler. my spoiler is full of ice inside now because the snow that melted went through the spoiler and now it became ice. how much do you guys think it'll cost for it to be repaired/resealed?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i've never looked at how the stock spoilers bolt on, however if you post some pics i could give you suggestions. never heard of these leaking either.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^ x2


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

the stock spoiler is attached with 4 bolts attached to the underside of the spoiler which pass through the trunk lid and are battened down with 4 nuts... 

there should already be some sort of sealant around each of those bolts... 

you most likely have water leaking from either the seal around the trunk lid or the tail light seals... but if you want to double check the spoiler, remove the lower interior trim from inside the hatch (don't forget the little screw inside the grab handle) and you'll see the 4 10mm nuts hold the spoiler on...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I would check the seals. They freeze, rip, then leak


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

i opened up my hatc yesterday and it felt like a block of cement inside my hatch. ill open it up when it gets warmer.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hotgrass said:


> i opened up my hatc yesterday and it felt like a block of cement inside my hatch. ill open it up when it gets warmer.


 Yeah they are heavy all the time :sly:. Are your hatch struts ok? For some reason mine dont hold open or even help open in the cold for some reason...so it will feel heavier when you open the boot.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

my hatch are ok, its just the frozen water on the trunk that made it heavy. how do i remove the liner?


----------

